# DIGIT REVIEWS ON HARDWARE



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 11, 2004)

Digit Reviews:

MFDs & Printers:3 reviews this year
Cell Phones:2 reviews this year
Laptops:2 reviews this year

Mp3 Players:This month
DVD Writers & Ext HardDrives:Last month
Servers & Digicams:2 m ago
Monitors:7 m ago
Speakers:9 m ago
portable Storage:10 m ago

Motherboards & Processors & RAM:10 m ago

GRAPHICS CARDS:LAST YEAR OCTOBER

HARD DISC:I CANT REMEMBER....:roll:

SOUND CARDS:U MUST BE KIDDING!!!!!!


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 11, 2004)

WOW!!!!
Ur rite man......
where technology leaps nd bounds nd changes its shape every day...
no reviews/previews for a whoooole year!!!!!   

after ur posting,i went thru old stack!
found motherboard review in july 2004...((but its in "chip"  ))

well lets hope sumthing is in store for us in 2005!!!!


----------



## sidman (Dec 11, 2004)

nowadays, Digit has turned from a computer mag to a consumer-electronic mag, All the review are phones, Mfds etc,etc. The 9xx series mobos for p4 came out a few months ago. There has'nt been a full-scale comparison of these. Forget that, there hasn't been a comparative review on any motherboard.


----------



## vysakh (Dec 11, 2004)

ya please make a review of graphics cards. i am going to buy one soon. ur review would be helpful


----------



## sagar_coolx (Dec 11, 2004)

thats right. i think this is due to the change in the objective of digit in august.rather than focusing more on computers,they are gonna focus more on"Technology"which affects our life.man i sure miss the old digit!!!!


----------



## amitsaudy (Dec 11, 2004)

This thread belongs to  'Digit discussion'  & not here in 'hardware dis'
Post it where it really belongs.
But liquid_nitrogen88 u really have a point there.
Most of us buy digit for info on computing n related technology.
In fact i ve not yet purchaesed the DEC issue yet.
Dudes try the Dec annaul issue of chip its cool n loaded with dvd n 2 cds
and also at he same price of Rs 100.
I m in love with the Dec CHIP issue maan.Its that good.


----------



## devilhead_satish (Dec 11, 2004)

*Digit Murdabad*

Thats right.Who needs dumb MFD tests. Anyway if you have to review them, once in a year is enough. There are loads of other things that can fill the pages of Digit.Nothing which goes inside the cabinet has been reviewed(save for wi-fi cards). Grrr.......... digit give us some proper tests so that we will try and remain Loyal and polite to Digit.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 11, 2004)

amitsaudy said:
			
		

> This thread belongs to  'Digit discussion'  & not here in 'hardware dis'.
> Post it where it really belongs.





			
				amitsaudy said:
			
		

> Dudes try the Dec annaul issue of chip its cool n loaded with dvd n 2 cds
> and also at he same price of Rs 100.
> I m in love with the Dec CHIP issue maan.Its that good.


man, even digit carried 2 CD's and a DVD . 
and see wht we got last year?
6 CD's
including ICEAGE.


----------



## ujjwal (Dec 11, 2004)

Not just hardware... nearly every aspect of the magazine has veered away from technology and become a consumer/business magazine. Lack of hardware reviews is the biggest change... coz now digit doesn't care about users like us anymore, people who use their pc's and are looking for articles on pc's, like hardware reviews, OS tweak guides, linux howto's, overclocking tips etc.
Now digit is geared towards the home user, who don't really care about the pc's and its components, but would rather want guides on things they can do with their pcs (For example - all the tips n tweaks are related to applications like email clients, photo tools etc) and things they can use like mobile phones.

Anyway... I have stopped buying digit... if they find that they are getting more readers this way, fine, let digit be the magazine it has become, we will have to look for alternative magazines :/


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 11, 2004)

ujjwal ritely pointed ... "towards home user"
for whom getting a product is more important rather than getting into what MAKES that product...or HOWTO make that product..


 DIGIT EDITORIAL.....WILL U LISTEN


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 12, 2004)

> This thread belongs to 'Digit discussion' & not here in 'hardware dis'
> Post it where it really belongs.


Ooops.......  But lets accomodate it here as it has a HARDWARE in its subject  

MFDs & Printers:The only thing rapidly changing about them is their price..

Cell Phones:The 2nd review wasnt actually a review but a BUYER'S GUIDE.It was pretty comprehensive but we can get more reliable info from the respective company sites.

Laptops:Wats new with them every 6 months?

Servers::roll:  :roll:  :roll: 



> Monitors:7 m ago Speakers:9 m ago


okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.......................



> Motherboards & Processors & RAM:10 m ago
> GRAPHICS CARDS:LAST YEAR OCTOBER
> HARD DISC:LAST YEAR AUGUST
> SOUNDCARDS:MORE THAN 2 YEARS AGO


This amounts 2 a crime


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 12, 2004)

...u telling me abt crime????

LOL....its a cold blooded murder of huuuuge population of digit lovers!!


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 13, 2004)

hop we get more hardware in digit soon...or else......


----------



## pimpom (Dec 13, 2004)

And scanners. It's been guite a while.
Oh, scanners are probably not high on the list of a hardware geek, but there are some things outside the manufacturer's specs where a potential buyer needs guidance, like accuracy of colour reproduction.


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Dec 13, 2004)

yes fellows u all r right and i just read chip magazine and man it rocks, it is simple and good looking. digit guys must take it as a warning  and it is too late on the market


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 13, 2004)

me finally could lay my hands on the much hyped dec chip....it made me remember wat digit was 1 year ago....good articles on AMD systems n half-life2.....best products list was good too...but DVD contents i dint like much...digit is superb in that if v forget the few gliches with sme softwares....

Hey i think digit was much more eye candy....the articles like tech review2004 was well researched n written....and few more...i hope this thread dont gets too long...as we r shifting to digit discussion over here


----------



## gaurav_018 (Dec 13, 2004)

i most definately did not like the december digit. all the content was in the dvd(it's like they are forcing you to buy a dvd) and the best buys and awards 
*DID NOT EVEN MENTION THE TOP END GRAPHIC CARDS (A SACRILEDGE IN MY VIEW)*  I want the old chip back.!!!! i mean digit back.[/i]


----------



## sagar_coolx (Dec 13, 2004)

ho!ho!ho!    
digit team!!you better listen to this.looks like your readership is going to show a downward trend!!  
.:let the truth prevail.:


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 13, 2004)

maaaan...dec issue of chip ROCKS!!!
personally i liked it more than this month;s digit...

lets hope nd wish we get sumthing nice in jan issue!!!


----------



## rohanbee (Dec 13, 2004)

Quite right the hardware reviews are pathetic especially the on that goes "THIRTY DAYS WITH........." this time it was the O2 xda2, it was    irritating as always.....there is less of review of the product and more about this writer waiting for a call from his wife or something , eventually i went on the net to find out about it as i was planning to buy it !!!! no prices or contact address either aaaaaaaaargggggggggg..

whats happening to this magazine..........?????


----------



## sagar_coolx (Dec 15, 2004)

im losing interest every moment.




losing.......







losing........








losing.........









losing.........







lost?????


----------



## djmykey (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes me too misses all those proccy + mobo reviews. They used to review it when there was no much competition of proccys and the decision was really easy. But now since there is neck to neck competetion they seem to have been pressurised by some ppl not to conduct research on proccys and mobo or maybe they themselves r refraining from doing so. Dunno but miss them too much. There is no much trouble in grafix cards coz forums have popped up everywhere for making a choice u could ask some 3-4 ppl and u will land up buying the rite 1 but still i miss those reviews.


----------



## amitsaudy (Dec 16, 2004)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> amitsaudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally i got digit dec issue n it does have 2 cds n a dvd.
But mind u i had to shell out 50 bucks more for it.
N what i get in return is britannica encyclo..etc.
No matter its value is Rs 900 or Rs 9000 .
But did anyone ask for it .
That just doesnt justify the fifty rs raise.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 16, 2004)

....dats absolutely rite...WHO asked for brittanica???
infact when they r planning for increasing 50rs,nd in return opting for a CD/Gift..they shud conduct an online poll...
nd I BET ny full game wud have won hands down to brittanica.....


 d only benefit being a subscriber is dat u dont have to shell out extra 50 nd curse digit under ur breath!!!


----------



## Bomb (Dec 16, 2004)

Ask them to conduct a poll.

Majority here take Digit only boz of the DVD.
Ask them to sell The mag and the DVD separately for 50 :50 .Lets see what people buy.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 17, 2004)

yaaa...thats true...

The articles in digit are still good but they dont cater to our needs....
we buy digit mainly to kno about computer related hardware stuff n the results of comparison tests....& not 2 kno abt British Formula 3.!!!!!!!!! For that better mags r out there.... 

Now we are forced 2 buy both digit for DVD/CD  n chip for reading.....

It wont take long for one choice 2 disappear.........

Come on guys....do something about this...give us our "Hardware" mag back..........


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 17, 2004)

amitsaudy said:
			
		

> N what i get in return is britannica encyclo..etc.
> No matter its value is Rs 900 or Rs 9000 .
> But did anyone ask for it .
> That just doesnt justify the fifty rs raise.





			
				grinning_devil said:
			
		

> WHO asked for brittanica???
> infact when they r planning for increasing 50rs,nd in return opting for a CD/Gift..they shud conduct an online poll...
> nd I BET ny full game wud have won hands down to brittanica.....


Dudes, did u all see in the digit discussion? 

Raaabo runs a sticky to find out wht we all want to see in the next issue...,and u can ask for wht u want and he will try his best to add that in the next issue.

When u get 6 CD's plus a movie (Ice age), and u pay rs.200, will it not be a problem for u?Did u complain that time?
ANd for the last 3 months digit was giving out full version games for FREE, did the c*** gave it? I dont buy c*** and dont know wht it has. Has it given any movies?It had given 6 LINUX distros in AUG03 DVD, and was the first to give out DVD "Free".

I dont mean to say that Digit is good AND I AM SATISFIED... It will take time b4 Digit becomes wht it used to be before.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 17, 2004)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> When u get 6 CD's plus a movie (Ice age), and u pay rs.200, will it not be a problem for u?Did u complain that time?



 ....for me spending extra bucks on ice age was not worth the money...

 ...why dont DIGIT provide comparisons nd all h/w stuff needed on CD/DVD????


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 19, 2004)

> for me spending extra bucks on ice age was not worth the money...


that goes well with me too............



> why dont DIGIT provide comparisons nd all h/w stuff needed on CD/DVD????


comparisons r better read in the mag...
all h/w stuff needed????hows that possible????


----------



## Geforce (Dec 19, 2004)

IN RECENT PAST I HAVE TURNED TO OTHER MAGAZINES (CHIP)AND ONLINE MATERIAL FOR MY HARDWARE THIRST.   

 Do you know why Digit has less Hardware Reviews than CHIP today   

Their Hardware Genius - Marco D' Souza is in CHIP. I truely loved all his work when he was in DIGIT, then continued to follow him in CHIP. 

But despite this it has not stopped me from buying DIGIT as well. 
Having read digit for quite some time i can say .... I didn't like the New digit (when they re-designed it)

If today i pick an older issue of DIGIT, it is much vibrant and focussed.

The new design has LESS NO. OF ARTICLES AND MORE ADVERTISEMENTS AND PROMOTIONS.


----------



## [poWer] (Dec 19, 2004)

One thing that must b noted here that CHIP has made its magazine better than Digit but again digit has better CD & DVD contents. Chip's reviews r better but then Digit is the one which introduces us 2 latest technology


HOW ABOUT MAKING THEM MERGE??? :roll:


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 19, 2004)

[poWer said:
			
		

> ]HOW ABOUT MAKING THEM MERGE???


then think abt this....
CAn we merge windows and linux? 
CAn we merge  firefox and opera?

It is all abt competion and who is the survival of the fitest.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Dec 19, 2004)

They'd better give an article about PCI-E cards and Mobo's with PCI-E support next. A couple of reviews and articles on the Geforce 6XXX series , vs. ATI's X700 @ X800, whether it's worth it to upgrade to an AMD 64 and so on. Otherwise there's gonna be hell here....believe me..it's been a long time without them getting serious about hardware in the mag.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 19, 2004)

Geforce said:
			
		

> Their Hardware Genius - Marco D' Souza is in CHIP.




wow....i wasn't aware of that....like u iam too a big fan of marco...
his articles/reviews were superb.....



> The new design has LESS NO. OF ARTICLES AND MORE ADVERTISEMENTS AND PROMOTIONS.



Exactly True!!  [/quote]


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 19, 2004)

Yaaa....he's their assistant editor in technology now......
I dont kno whether to cry or to laugh..........

One thing i liked abt chip is that they give replies to all the readers letters they publish....thats a nice thing to do no?


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 19, 2004)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> One thing i liked abt chip is that they give replies to all the readers letters they publish....thats a nice thing to do no?


Did u check out this issue of Digit? Now even Sachin replies to the letters that are published.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 20, 2004)

> Did u check out this issue of Digit? Now even Sachin replies to our the letters published.


Yup.......isnt that but imitating someone?


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 20, 2004)

imitating??.....who????


----------



## spironox (Dec 20, 2004)

*its gone*

gone are the times when i used to pick up digit from the newstand regularly coz of two intruding reason 

1> DVD come on its not as common as u think it is there are lots of pcs arnd infact you will agree that there are still pcs in your frnds place or even in office where the CD rom rules !!!  i predict that it wll be trend next year or so but look at the current situation only 20% might be havig that at both their office and home !!

2> digit came a long way from its solution developer and a geeks mag to the current MFD bragging and a alien like outcovers ... nothig seem to be intersting and hey they got a gal vs guy contest going on showing who is dumb!!! come on rather than wasting time and space on that they could have spend some times on the tips and tricks coloums!! 


may that good old DIGIT  :roll: Rest :roll:  In  :roll: Peace :roll:


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: its gone*



			
				spironox said:
			
		

> they got a gal vs guy contest going on showing who is dumb!!!



  ....yuuucks ...even i cudn't understand what they meant to show us nd reflect frm that competition??.....

is it that they wanna show that men r smarter....??   

   we know that already!


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 20, 2004)

> DVD come on its not as common as u think it is there are lots of pcs arnd infact you will agree that there are still pcs in your frnds place or even in office where the CD rom rules !!! i predict that it wll be trend next year or so but look at the current situation only 20% might be havig that at both their office and home !!


thats true....but they r setting a trend here....
infact i bought a DVD ROM only wen digit started givin away DVDs...n many of my friends too......
so digit inspired many users to buy a DVD ROM  n even the offer(to upgrade) was to complement it.......
they dint want 2 wait till all the readers were havin the DVD ROM n craving for DVDs....they were inspiring readers to accept the trend instead.
thats a nice thing to do no?



> hey they got a gal vs guy contest going on showing who is dumb!!! come on rather than wasting time and space on that they could have spend some times on the tips and tricks coloums!!


thats well said pal...i think thats the worst part in the mag...so stupid...so unnecessary....utter waste of space n time


----------



## supersaiyan (Dec 23, 2004)

i can't believe i paid 1000 bucks for this month's useless issue. first of all i totally agree with all the ppl here. digit, its high time u made a gfx card or a processor review. also the b list is no more there in the mag. i think digit ppl think that only rich guys read their magazine. for this time's zero1 awards i give em a big zero. no gfx card, no processor, no peripherals, cabinets and the other left out things. too many ads too.  dvd content was useless except for the mgs and halo 2 videos and firefox.  i think digit ppl want to emphasize more on the corporate sector then we ppl. i haven't yet read chip but will surely do it . if i find it good i will subscribe to it.last but not the least, gender  benders. we study abt gender inequity and gender empowerment. but here's digit doing the opposite. digit's new year resolution should be to provide better content and less ads. DIGIT BEWARE!


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 25, 2004)

> i can't believe i paid 1000 bucks for this month's useless issue.


????????????????me too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maverickrohan (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey Seriouly Maann  

I hope this thread gets

longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
               n 
longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 


longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
               n 
longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 


longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
               n 
longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 


longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
               n 
longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 


longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
               n 
longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 


longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
               n 
longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 


longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
               n 
longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 


longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
               n 
longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 


longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
               n 
longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 


longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
               n 
longerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 


just to show DIGIT that they better have Processor, GFX, Sound Card n Mobo reviews fast, im a subscriber from 4 yrs, Their H/W reviews r going from BAD to WORSE!!! There is a major shift in the Processor, Mobo, Sound card & Graphics card technologies n market n they give reviews on the most stupidest things with alarming regularity leaving the MAJOR FOUR out for a long time. 

And Guess what, I actually got my DIGIT Dec issue on 17th this month owing to their lateness n courier screw ups, but even then i wud not have got it b4 8th. N when i called up their office, they said its a special issue thus the delay, seriously man, i dont know what was so special about it for a delay so long, Just giving a dumb brittanica CD which no one wanted(Ppl search the net for stuff, not Brittanica CDs)

H/W reviews of DIGIT are important cos they give a picture of the H/W market scene in India n a idea of what stuff u get n their approx. prices.
We can n most of us do refer to H/W reviews on the net, but thats for detailed tech aspects, for an Indian Market Prospective reviews in Indian Mags. serve the purpose!!!  

 HEY, DIGITSTERs, DID U GET THIS POINT!!!


----------



## supersaiyan (Dec 30, 2004)

i seriously agree with maverick.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 30, 2004)

> H/W reviews of DIGIT are important cos they give a picture of the H/W market scene in India n a idea of what stuff u get n their approx. prices.We can n most of us do refer to H/W reviews on the net, but thats for detailed tech aspects, for an Indian Market Prospective reviews in Indian Mags. serve the purpose!!!


Thats true yaar.....
with digit reviews,it was easier 2 zero in on the best product for us.Then we can search for the details of that in net....
now we hav 2 start from the scratch from the net.....n u kno how tedious a process that can turn out to be....


----------

